# 8" Nils Cutting Head



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Brand new 8" Nils cutting head. Bought it as a backup a couple years ago, but have never used it. It's the red one and comes with the yellow Nils blade cover. $120. Pickup in Fairview Park. Will ship at buyers expense.


----------

